# Suing a solicitor



## user123456 (15 Jan 2007)

I often see cases where a person is advised to take legal action against their solicitor. 
Have there been any court cases where a client has sued a solicitor? Would it be difficult to find another solictor to take on such a case?


----------



## Ravima (15 Jan 2007)

it depends on the case. If there is merit in it and there is a possibility of you winning, then you will find a solicitor willing to take it on. You may have to travel away from the town where the solicitor being sued is based. if the case has no merit, then you will not find anyone wiling to take it on.


----------



## bond-007 (15 Jan 2007)

You certainly don't see any in the papers. I would expect that any case against a solicitor would be damaging to their reputation and if your case had any merit they would be anxious to settle out of court to avoid adverse publicity.


----------



## SeanA (15 Jan 2007)

I expect it does happen a little more than we hear, but as said above I expect settled a quickly and discretely as possible. Isn't that why they take out insurance, to protect themselves financially against being sued by their clients.


----------



## mf1 (16 Jan 2007)

Yes it does happen. Yes they do get reported. Yes, if there is merit the insurers ( as in most such cases) will try and limit the damages costs etc.,etc by settling. Some cases do not have any merit. There was a case last year where ( I think) beneficiaries sought to sue a solicitor involved in a probate case - there were quite scurrilous accusations made against the solicitors who rightly defended the case and did not settle. 

The Law Society has a panel of solicitors who will act in negligence actions against other solicitors. I do it and regularly receive calls from people who want to take negligence actions. But I am also shocked at the number of people who contact me to make complaints about solicitors when there is very little merit in their complaint and who are simply unhappy with their situation. 

We don't have magic wands and there is no magic pot of gold to dig people out of unfortunate circumstances. And I do accept that some solicitors do seriously let their clients down. It will always happen in any profession - we (lawyers) should always try to limit those situations. So should doctors , accountants, dentists etc.,etc. 

mf


----------

